# Splashtop: How to get rid of/avoid lag between Transformer and desktop PC???:



## guyladouche

I have another thread re. my new Transformer, but this is specifically for the Splashtop app.

I'm running honeycomb 3.0 and Ive been trying to use the regular splashtop and splashtop HD apps on my transformer to remote into my desktop(s) on my home network (over wifi-n).

I can connect to all the computers just fine through Splashtop, however the interface on my Transformer is VERY VERY laggy! I read about peoples' reviews of Splashtop and it being butter-smooth (to the point of even being able to play a fps game?), but I have yet to observe this. I'd just like to be able to watch streaming media from netflix and hulu over splashtop on my tablet. But video is either very laggy, or just plain freezes on my tablet (I can verify that it's still playing as normal on the computer).

Surprisingly there is very little in the "settings" menu for Splashtop, and the only thing having to do with performance is enabling dual-core support (which I have enabled) on the tablet.

I tried to read up on this more, but a brief search doesn't really bring up much info on splashtop lag and tweaking it.

Does anyone have any experience with:

*A--Splashtop Lagging Horribly*
and
*B--alleviating splashtop lag*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cory1234

Android has a long way to go before it's remotely close to as smooth as iOs.. (Own both)

Check this site out:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1104

This site practically has no tablet support. All your questions will be answered at Xda.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;14180962*
> Android has a long way to go before it's remotely close to as smooth as iOs.. (Own both)
> 
> Check this site out:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1104
> 
> This site practically has no tablet support. All your questions will be answered at Xda.


Thanks, and +rep. I'll take a look over there.


----------



## Splashtop Support

For 'stutter on video' issue, the most possible root cause may be:
1. the poor wifi connection.
If your android pad is too far away from the wifi router, the bad wifi signal will cause this issue. So please move your android pad closer to the wifi router and have a try.
Sometimes, the wifi rooter will automatically use 802.11b instead of 802.11g. 802.11b can provide wider wireless signal, but lower bandwidth and higher delay.
If you know how to configure the wifi router, please try to configure and force it to use 802.11g. And have a try.
Also please use wired lan to connect to your PC or notebook, and have a try again. Most of the times, this can help.
2. the performance of PC or notebook.
If you have other more powerful computer, please also have a try.

We did lots of optimization for Tegra2. If network connection is good, and PC is powerful, our internal test can reach 30 FPS, which brings excellent video effect.
Wifi connection and PC power is not what we can control, needs you to spend some time to try and find out the root cause.
Hope this email answer your question.

Suggest you visit http://support-remote.splashtop.com and open a ticket for further discuss.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splashtop Support;14197023*
> For 'stutter on video' issue, the most possible root cause may be:
> 1. the poor wifi connection.
> If your android pad is too far away from the wifi router, the bad wifi signal will cause this issue. So please move your android pad closer to the wifi router and have a try.
> Sometimes, the wifi rooter will automatically use 802.11b instead of 802.11g. 802.11b can provide wider wireless signal, but lower bandwidth and higher delay.
> If you know how to configure the wifi router, please try to configure and force it to use 802.11g. And have a try.
> Also please use wired lan to connect to your PC or notebook, and have a try again. Most of the times, this can help.
> 2. the performance of PC or notebook.
> If you have other more powerful computer, please also have a try.
> 
> We did lots of optimization for Tegra2. If network connection is good, and PC is powerful, our internal test can reach 30 FPS, which brings excellent video effect.
> Wifi connection and PC power is not what we can control, needs you to spend some time to try and find out the root cause.
> Hope this email answer your question.
> 
> Suggest you visit http://support-remote.splashtop.com and open a ticket for further discuss.


Thanks a lot for the suggestions, but I can guarantee my home network is not the problem. It's wireless-n. Proximity to the router is not a problem, and ping times between my computers and router are less than 1 ms. With zero packet loss. I didn't have time yet to hard-wire a computer to the router and test--it's next on my list of things to try.


----------

